# AMT's 1937 Cord



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

I recently found a MIB AMT 1937 Cord at a flea market and picked it up for $25. The box had some age wear, but the interior still was in sealed plastic. I'm seeing these on Ebay for less than $25, so I'm wondering if I might have gotten the bad end of the deal.

It is a beautiful kit, and this example was in untouched condition considering it was made in 1965. Any reason why it doesn't seem popular? It is pretty complicated, so that might be one reason.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

I had a re-issue of that kit from the 1980s, which I never got around to building and eventually sold. It builds into a good-size display model (1/12 scale), but it has some inaccuracies -- the proportions don't seem quite right, and the shape of the nose is rounded instead of being a shallow "V." Also, there's no rear seat, just a tonneau cover. The 1/24 Monogram kit of the same subject is much more accurate. The Pyro/Lindberg kit? Don't bother.


----------

